# B14 TEIN springs



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

What does everyone think about this TEIN set...

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=145_158_197&products_id=510


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

*bump til someone gets them : P*

Ooh. They have High-Techs for our cars now. They're pretty new so I don't think too many people have them yet.


----------



## nissansofspokane (Oct 30, 2003)

I LOVE MY S-TECHS!!! i've had eibach proline, they were a little softer, and i've had coil overs, which i didnt like for racing...nice for show. but my teins rule, they compensate for ass low b-14's, by lowering the front a little more. there is some pics of my car at www.nissansofspokane.nismo.org its the red b14 with black wheels, look for the 03 silverwood pics i think there is 3 different angles so you can see... i hope that helps...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

ummm that link showed the High Techs, not the S-techs, but i'm sure they're not that much different as far as quality goes. I would rather go with the High Techs because i only use the car for street driving in the summer, hardly on the track. The High Tech springs claim 2.0 inch drop in the front and 0.6 inch in the rear. would i need a camber kit with these?


----------



## nissansofspokane (Oct 30, 2003)

depends on the car from what i found... i needed them for my coil overs and my brother has sportlines and he sat lower than i put my car and i needed camberplates. with the drop of the high techs i doubt it, depending on how big of camberbolts you find/use. the thing i like about my s-techs is the street ride... i and softer than my old coilovers and my brothers sportlines...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

the S-techs lower the front 2.4 inches correct? i'm assuming it is generally better to go with the HighTechs if you live in a 'bumpy' area.


----------



## nissansofspokane (Oct 30, 2003)

i dont know... i live in the pothole capital of the u.s. and i do ok...


----------

